# Does the Phenom II have hyper-threading?



## Monkey_Business (Mar 1, 2010)

Does the Phenom II processor have hyper-threading abilities? I know that the Ci7 does, but what about the Phenom II's? Does hyper-threading have any kind of performance impact on PC games?


----------



## alucasa (Mar 1, 2010)

HT is Intel technology. Only Intel CPUs have it, such as i7, i5, and i3.

HT doesn't offer much, if any, performance increase in gaming, but in media editing and such where you need as many logical cores as possible, it shines.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 1, 2010)

Monkey_Business said:


> Does the Phenom II processor have hyper-threading abilities? I know that the Ci7 does, but what about the Phenom II's? Does hyper-threading have any kind of performance impact on PC games?



Phenom II's or any AMD CPU do not. In the near future AMD will release a processor that does (Magny-Cours) but that will be on a completely different platform.


----------



## AKlass (Mar 1, 2010)

AMD doesn't HT in AMD stands for Hyper Transport


----------



## Monkey_Business (Mar 1, 2010)

AKlass said:


> AMD doesn't HT in AMD stands for Hyper Transport



What is "hypertransport?"


----------



## human_error (Mar 1, 2010)

AKlass said:


> AMD doesn't HT in AMD stands for Hyper Transport



yes - this often causes confusion as AMD's HT = hyper transport which is communication from the cpu to the rest of the system (except the ram of course), whereas Intel's HT = hyper threading. 

Intel have re-named their hyper threading into SMT - Simultanious Multi Threading however HT seems to have stuck around as the acronym for it.

As has been said above no current AMD processors have hyper-threading (only some intel pentium 4s and core i7s have hyperthreading/smt anyway). It won't make any difference in current games but will help with CPU intensive tasks like video editing/encoding and other high calculation projects like F@H.


----------



## Monkey_Business (Mar 1, 2010)

human_error said:


> yes - this often causes confusion as AMD's HT = hyper transport which is communication from the cpu to the rest of the system (except the ram of course), whereas Intel's HT = hyper threading.
> 
> Intel have re-named their hyper threading into SMT - Simultanious Multi Threading however HT seems to have stuck around as the acronym for it.
> 
> As has been said above no current AMD processors have hyper-threading (only some intel pentium 4s and core i7s have hyperthreading/smt anyway). It won't make any difference in current games but will help with CPU intensive tasks like video editing/encoding and other high calculation projects like F@H.



Human Error, it say's in your system specs that you have a Radeon HD 5970 with it's memory clocked to 4.8 GHz. How in god's name did you get the memory that high?


----------



## human_error (Mar 1, 2010)

Monkey_Business said:


> Human Error, it say's in your system specs that you have a Radeon HD 5970 with it's memory clocked to 4.8 GHz. How in god's name did you get the memory that high?



1200mhz x 4 as gddr5 can do 4 operations per "pulse" (the 1200mhz is the number of pulses) which results in 4.8ghz effective.

plus it seems last time i edited my system specs i must have removed the 1200 (4.8ghz effective) part in my specs...fixing now.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 1, 2010)

Monkey_Business said:


> Human Error, it say's in your system specs that you have a Radeon HD 5970 with it's memory clocked to 4.8 GHz. How in god's name did you get the memory that high?



leet hax


----------

